# Strangers trying to buy your dog?



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Does that happen to anyone else? Quite often, strangers on the street stop and offer my money to take Hunny from me. When he was a puppy, I figured they thought he was part of a litter. Now that he's older, dressed in clothing and whatnot, it still happens! He's clearly my dog and happy with me. Who would ever sell their best friend or family member?! A lady the other day offered me $500, and actually had the nerve to look at me like I was crazy when I replied, "he'll no!", Then laughed because I thought SHE was the crazy one first. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes this has happened to me a few times with my smaller dog. 
I just tend to laugh it off, take it as a compliment you clearly have something they desire!


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

I do. Hunny is a great looking and well behaved dog. I just think its crazy that anyone would think I'd(or any dog owner) give him up like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Any of you who have ever raised a teenager might be willing to make a kid-for-dog exchange offer. Simcha is 100% enthusiastically grateful for absolutely anything we do for him, and he shows it! Teenager? That's a whole 'nuther story.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes this has happened to me every time ive brought the dogs to events such as dog shows and occasionally on walks! Some people seem so mesmerised by such small dogs!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

That has never happened to me yet, but I have not taken Ike for a walk, as he doesn't have his third set of shots. I would not sell my dog to anyone. That is funny.


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

This happened a lot when Skynyrd was a puppy, now that he's grown no one seems to care lol. Now that I think about it, it might be because I tend to walk him and my big girl Roxy at the same time. No one has ever randomly come up when I have her with me, she looks intimidating but is a total mush.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Has not happened to me here yet in Sweden. Maybe people have better manners here, lol. I can't believe anyone would ask that!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It happened to me once when I was walking Toby around a local park. This lady with two small children asked me if she could buy Toby because he kids liked him. I literally laughed, I just didn't know how to react. She offered me $1000 dollars. I was flattered that they loved him that much, but absolutely not. LOL.

She was obviously wealthy, she could go out and buy her own dog based on her clothes, car, etc. Why mine?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> It happened to me once when I was walking Toby around a local park. This lady with two small children asked me if she could buy Toby because he kids liked him. I literally laughed, I just didn't know how to react. She offered me $1000 dollars. I was flattered that they loved him that much, but absolutely not. LOL.
> 
> She was obviously wealthy, she could go out and buy her own dog based on her clothes, car, etc. Why mine?


Because he's such a well-behaved, sweet little guy!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

No one has offered to purchase Ode, but tons of people have asked if she's available for breeding, to which I reply "no you pervert! stop checking out my dog!". Haha no, I just say she's spayed. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Because he's such a well-behaved, sweet little guy!


He says thanks! Lol. He wasn't so behaved back then! He was a puppy, and we were working on training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I get allot of people wanting to buy Charlie. When I say no they want to know where I got him and if I have the phone number of the breeder. I usually just say sorry I don't have the phone number look on line there are always lots of Chihuahua for sale. Then I walk away I try not to be impolite I don't what them following me and stealing my dog or something.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

That is just funny, I never heard of people even do that.

It takes me forever to walk Star because people want to stop, pet her, even take a picture and ask questions about her or about my kids. Some people would say "OH! You're a friendly chihuahua!!!" Maybe they don't ask because my kids are around and they care that my kids would be devastated? LOL


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm more nervous someone would try to steal my Winnie, I live outside of Seattle, Wa and people will break into cars to steal what they see as $$$$$$
I don't ever leave her alone in the car, even though chances are one in a million I'm not willing to take it


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

No one has ever asked to buy Daisy, but we had a psycho lady wanting to steal D once. She was holding her and saying 'if I was allowed a dog in my flat, I'd be running away right now'. And she was so serious


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

this always happens to me! some people are so rude about it too, once when i was walking liam (my little black n white male) someone asked me how much i wanted for him n i said he isnt for sale, and they kept going on and on and i was like he is priceless. and the man was like "EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE!!" and actually got an attitude with me. i couldnt belieave it.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Scary


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 27880 (Sep 19, 2012)

There are a lot of dogs stolen in my area. Especially smaller breeds like chi, pugs, Boston terriers, yorkies, etc. If someone came up to me like that it would strike me as odd unless they asked for breeder reference.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Ive had that with both Maisie and Shelby (though not Pippi)... Ive been offered thousands for both of them on different occasions, and even been threatened when I refused to sell Maisie to some guy with a staffy who'd clearly been used for breeding (and recently, the poor dogs teats were almost on the ground)... he wanted her because "she'd make pretty puppys! They'd sell for a fortune!"

Thankfully A friend of mine came into the field at that point with her pack of 6 rottweilers and came over to me to check I was ok, and the guy backed off. (I actually had my phone in my hand dialing her number at the time to ask her to come down with them since she only lives a few mins away!) Ive had too many close calls with my girls - I dont think there are many people round my area who actually walk their chis or other small breeds because of people like him. I dont walk my dogs anywhere near there now!


----------



## Leeanne (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't taken Teddy out yet but I do worry about someone stealing him as strangely as I was looking for a puppy I would always see ads for stolen chi's and bulldogs :-( even though its unlikely you just never know! People see these dogs such as chi's, bulldogs, pugs etc and see pound signs!


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

My dogs are never out if my sight or I'd be concerned with them getting stolen also. I hadn't even really considered it before. I couldn't imagine how devastated I'd be. There are so many Chis in shelters, its insane to imagine someone trying to buy someone else's it steal one. I know it does happen a lot though. 

You guys had some funny stories. I swear these dogs are psycho magnets. Sometimes I wish I had a pitbull!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Samantha and Nat, those guys you ran into both sound like creeps!


----------



## Kika's mum (Nov 30, 2012)

It hasn't happened to me but I often get people asking me where I got her from and how I payed. I find it quite rude. The other thing I get a lot is people picking her up without asking first if it's ok. I mean, they probably wouldn't do that to a kid or a bigger dog.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Not with our Chi, but we were fostering a Mini Australian Shepherd (who already had a very good home lined up) and people were always trying to buy her. Litterally every other walk, sometimes more, there were people trying to buy her. We didn't want to sell her, we just wanted a good home for her. And if someone is willing to take away (what looks like) a pet from a family, offering so much money, and being all freaky, it just doesn't seem like a good home, it seems to me like a person with too much money who buys on an impulse and may not realize exactly how much work a puppy can be.

It can be cool at first, but after a while it's just like PLEASE just leave us alone!


----------



## Kika's mum (Nov 30, 2012)

Mrs.J. said:


> Not with our Chi, but we were fostering a Mini Australian Shepherd (who already had a very good home lined up) and people were always trying to buy her. Litterally every other walk, sometimes more, there were people trying to buy her. We didn't want to sell her, we just wanted a good home for her. And if someone is willing to take away (what looks like) a pet from a family, offering so much money, and being all freaky, it just doesn't seem like a good home, it seems to me like a person with too much money who buys on an impulse and may not realize exactly how much work a puppy can be.
> 
> It can be cool at first, but after a while it's just like PLEASE just leave us alone!


Crazy people.  Gorgeous dog.


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

Omg!!!! That happened to me when Otis was just 8 weeks old. I was in Petsmart and this lady with a little about 4 or 5 said Mommy I want that dog!!! I just went about my business and the lady started following me and said excuse me miss can my little hold your puppy I said no but she could pet him. The little girl went hysterical saying I want Beverly Hills Chi Mommy. The lady said I will give you $500.00 cash right now for him. I said no thank you and she continued to follow me through the store so I felt uncomfortable and headed outside. They followed me to the parking lot and the lady said if I could wait she would go to the ATM and she would give me $800.00 cash. I told he I am sorry that my puppy was not for sale for any amount. I got in my car and left I was a nervous wreck think she might try to follow me. I got home I called Petsmart and told them about the lady and they said if that should ever happen again ask for the Manager as she had no right to follow me through the store!!!! Crazy !!!! I never realized how much attention these little guys attract. I had this one lady ask me if she could take pictures with him??? I am over protective of him now


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Yup, a man offered me money for tiny. Of course i declined. I was very suprised.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Natti said:


> Ive had that with both Maisie and Shelby (though not Pippi)... Ive been offered thousands for both of them on different occasions, and even been threatened when I refused to sell Maisie to some guy with a staffy who'd clearly been used for breeding (and recently, the poor dogs teats were almost on the ground)... he wanted her because "she'd make pretty puppys! They'd sell for a fortune!"
> 
> Thankfully A friend of mine came into the field at that point with her pack of 6 rottweilers and came over to me to check I was ok, and the guy backed off. (I actually had my phone in my hand dialing her number at the time to ask her to come down with them since she only lives a few mins away!) Ive had too many close calls with my girls - I dont think there are many people round my area who actually walk their chis or other small breeds because of people like him. I dont walk my dogs anywhere near there now!


That is scary! Thank god for friends with a pack of 6 rottweilers, lol!
I'd make a police report in case something happened. It may sound like going overboard, but in my experience, every time something like that happens where you feel super uncomfortable or threatened, you want to make one.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Jmanderson675, I've gotten a ton of negative comments from taking my Cocker puppy into the store. I never put her down or let people touch her or anything, but three or four women gave me snide remarks, saying I was going to kill her or make her sick.
Strangers can be so crazy!


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Kika's mum said:


> It hasn't happened to me but I often get people asking me where I got her from and how I payed. I find it quite rude. The other thing I get a lot is people picking her up without asking first if it's ok. I mean, they probably wouldn't do that to a kid or a bigger dog.


Omg! My biggest pet peeves! I swear, my little one is almost always in my purse or my coat in public, and people reach right in with no warning all the time! I mean, your an inch from grabbing my breast, you creepy old fat dude! My purse REALLY bothers me. I CAN take her out if you'd like to pet her. :-/ I can't think of a single moment where its ok to reach into a lady's purse without permission first. Throw a dog in there and no one will think twice. Really puts me on edge. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

And again, just last week, some guy asked I'd I was looking to sell Hunny. Do people really let of of dogs that easy? I'd assume if they would, they wouldn't be out and about with them and clearly well taken care of. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

It has never happened with my chi but it happened every time we took our pitbull out before he passed away. He was a very unique looking boy and would have made amazing pups if we had bred him which is what people wanted to buy him for. It has been to cold to take the dogs for long walks so Neeka hasn't seen the neighborhood yet. If it happens i'll come up with some snarky response to be sure. That would be like someone asking if they could buy my baby daughter, yea not happening.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Hahaha, Id take it as a complement!


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, I probably SHOULD. I find it really offensive and really makes me grip his leash tighter and walk away. I usually laugh at them like its a joke, but inside I'm a little weirded out. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Haa yeah I guess its weird but I would still just brush it off..it just shows you that you have an AWESOME chi


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

I had a woman open up the window of her apartment and shout down to me asking what they were and if they were for sale. Very strange. I torture myself with the thought that someone is going to run past and swipe one of them. I'm very edgy on a walk - if a car slows down or someone looks dodgy walking near us, I'm off in the other direction!!


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, there is always the other side of me that's proud for him. He's always being complimented on his behavior and looks, which of course I take as a bigger compliment than anything towards myself directly. I'm just really protective over them, I guess. It makes my stomach turn to imagine one of these guys trying to walk off with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

So_many_chis said:


> I had a woman open up the window of her apartment and shout down to me asking what they were and if they were for sale. Very strange. I torture myself with the thought that someone is going to run past and swipe one of them. I'm very edgy on a walk - if a car slows down or someone looks dodgy walking near us, I'm off in the other direction!!


Omg....that's REALLY going overboard and crossing the line! It does the same to me... I don't normally think Hunny could ever get stolen, especially considering he is never out of my sight, but that's exactly what I get worried about the most when people do that. 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

happened to my boyfriend when mischa was a pup he took her for a walk in her Barbie outfit and a lady offered him 2,900.00 he told her my girlfriend will kill me and umm ya I woulda . and before she came home from the breeder a lady told shawn she'd give him 1,900.00 for her if he just told me he'd reconsidered thank god he was a honest person and we already paid for her. whewwwwwwwww strange ppl I tell ya need to get their own chi's lol.


----------



## Chi momma of 5 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have never had someone try to buy them but when my white long hair girl was a pup, i caught several people trying to steal her from the yard. Luckly my aunt didnt live far away and we had to take her over their to stay wwith her awhile behind her 6ft wood fence with a lock vs our chain link. They were trying to lift her to the top hand over hand to get her out.


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

it happens I suppose but my babies do not go outside without me because of those types of things and mira and kalvin being little super stars in our town after their article and picture in the paper I even take them in the stores with me.


----------



## Kika's mum (Nov 30, 2012)

Chi momma of 5 said:


> I have never had someone try to buy them but when my white long hair girl was a pup, i caught several people trying to steal her from the yard. Luckly my aunt didnt live far away and we had to take her over their to stay wwith her awhile behind her 6ft wood fence with a lock vs our chain link. They were trying to lift her to the top hand over hand to get her out.


Horrible people. :foxes15:


----------



## Kika's mum (Nov 30, 2012)

I have people stopping me all the time to ask where I got her and if she'll have puppies. In the part of the city where I live everyone already knows her. Sometimes I'm walking down the street and someone I don't know says something like "Hey, Kika." It can be cute and most people are well-intentioned but there's always someone who might cross the line. There are a few people, mostly young, who make fun and call out names. Of those I'm afraid because they're obviously malicious.


----------



## Kika's mum (Nov 30, 2012)

Angelbaby said:


> it happens I suppose but my babies do not go outside without me because of those types of things and mira and kalvin being little super stars in our town after their article and picture in the paper I even take them in the stores with me.


Most shops here will let me come in with her.  She's very well behaved. Once in a while I get a dog hater who tells me off, even when I have her on a bag, which I find absurd.


----------

